# R-JET5 Print lifespan



## stickinthemud (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, 

I am thinking of buying a R-JET5 DTG, Has anyone done a wash test on a Gildan 4100 premium soft ringspun shirt, as I don't want to sell anything that fades or loses quality after 10-12 washes.

I am being told that the EPSON F2000 prints last between 30-40 washes.

Can anyone help with this before I buy.

Thanks...


----------

